
Is the Universe a Giant Computer Simulation? Here's the Evidence - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/is-the-universe-a-giant-computer-simulation-heres-the-evidence
======
XorNot

      #define CONST_C 3e+8 // don't change this or it breaks the rendering code
                           // TODO: sort out the bug with multiple subatomics sharing state under some conditions

~~~
thevibesman
I'm working on some stuff and since I wanted to save the podcast for when I
could give it more attention I thought I'd briefly check out the comments.

My eyes jumped to the "TODO" and laughing out loud I thought that was the
funniest thing I've read on Hacker News; then I noticed your #define ;)

------
ck2
I could believe the universe was a 3d growth or projection from a 2d
origination like a pancaked black hole but hologram in this definition does
not mean what people initially think it means and "simulation" running on
what? Another universe?

~~~
tokai
It's turtles all the way down!

~~~
Zuider
So the universe was written in Logo?

------
irickt
"In this week's podcast, we talk to Nick Bostrom, the Oxford University
philosopher who originally came up with the simulation hypothesis. According
to Bostrom, it makes at least as much sense for us to be living in a
simulation as it does for us to not be."

~~~
streptomycin
I'm too lazy to listen to a podcast, but didn't Zuse originally come up with
that hypothesis?

~~~
karmakaze
Waiting for the TL;DL. What _is_ this evidence?

~~~
karmakaze
Made it about 1/3 way through. Didn't hear anything new beyond the original
hypothesis.

